# Does making your own bullets result in better quality?



## HalitAckerman (Nov 30, 2015)

And saving money? Kinda like home cooking is generally healthier and
economical?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you work at casting bullets with strict precision, you will produce better cast bullets than you can buy.
However, in most forms of pistol shooting short of precision bullseye competition, there will be little advantage in the expenditure of effort.

You can save some money, casting your own. But the savings isn't large, and the break-even point is a long time coming.
Commercial cast bullets are good enough, and cheap enough, to make casting bullets at home unnecessary for most applications.

Also, inhaling lead fumes and particles is bad for your health, so you need a really well-ventilated work space.


----------



## HalitAckerman (Nov 30, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If you work at casting bullets with strict precision, you will produce better cast bullets than you can buy.
> However, in most forms of pistol shooting short of precision bullseye competition, there will be little advantage in the expenditure of effort.
> 
> You can save some money, casting your own. But the savings isn't large, and the break-even point is a long time coming.
> ...


Man, it looks like a time-consuming hassle and not really worth it. Thx.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I think casting bullets is a good hobby, if you like that sort of thing, or believe it to be a hedge against extreme or permanent ammo shortages. But, you have to be very good at it to make really good quality ammo, with any sort of consistency. I think it would take considerable time and expense to make high quality ammo, so, it's not for me (yet). But, I'm glad that the craft is still being carried on.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bisley said:


> Personally, I think casting bullets is...good...if you...believe it to be a hedge against extreme or permanent ammo shortages...


(Note how I have altered the meaning of your words, while still pretending to be quoting you. Heh, heh, heh!)

Keeping casting equipment and a stock of lead alloy would take up much more space, and weigh much more, than an equivalent stock of commercially-cast (or pre-cast by you), ready-to-use bullets.
It's a fallacy, I think, to believe that one should keep reloading supplies for TEOTWAWKI. Instead, I suggest that a stock of already-loaded, ready-to-use cartridges would be much more useful.
An extensive ready-to-use stock of ammunition will take up less space, and weigh less, than the necessary reloading equipment and supplies required to make them.
It'd be easier to stash/cache pre-loaded ammunition, too: No deterioration problems.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> (Note how I have altered the meaning of your words, while still pretending to be quoting you. Heh, heh, heh!)
> 
> Keeping casting equipment and a stock of lead alloy would take up much more space, and weigh much more, than an equivalent stock of commercially-cast (or pre-cast by you), ready-to-use bullets.
> It's a fallacy, I think, to believe that one should keep reloading supplies for TEOTWAWKI. Instead, I suggest that a stock of already-loaded, ready-to-use cartridges would be much more useful.
> ...


Steve, you see so clearly since your Cadillac surgery. But, really, where's the fun in such logic? Thankfully, we don't apply it to how many guns we really need for that final siege.

I started casting bullets over 40 years ago. It was fun to do it then and fun to talk about it now. (kinda like other subjects that come to mind) I still have all the equipment, gathering dust, and it's not for sale.

Give a man an "extensive ready-to-use stock of ammunition" and he'll waste it, lose it, sell it, or have it stolen. Teach a man to make that "extensive ready-to-use stock of ammunition" and I can help him waste it.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

HalitAckerman said:


> Man, it looks like a time-consuming hassle and not really worth it. Thx.


Don't let Steve buffalo you , all the negatives can be laid aside if you also do it for the fun of it, and yes "eventually " you may break even on the total outlay. Casting your own bullets for practice loads can save a few dollars and then you will also have the pride of making a good performing product. If you aren't into all this then yes I guess it is a "hassle" and so just forget it.
Gabby


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't remember if I cast to shoot or shoot to cast. 

I've been rolling my own for 40 years so equipment has been paid for. I do buy new molds every now and then and I bought a great one from LBT... he guaranteed I could get sub 1 inch groups with it in my .38. After testing and changing the load a few times he was right. One ragged hole at 25 yards. Surprised a few people with that.

Casting is enjoyable and relaxing if you take your time. I cast about 200 bullets at a time but I uses mold that do 4 to 6 bullets at a time. If I used a single cavity mold I'd probably go crazy.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> (Note how I have altered the meaning of your words, while still pretending to be quoting you. Heh, heh, heh!)
> 
> Keeping casting equipment and a stock of lead alloy would take up much more space, and weigh much more, than an equivalent stock of commercially-cast (or pre-cast by you), ready-to-use bullets.
> It's a fallacy, I think, to believe that one should keep reloading supplies for TEOTWAWKI. Instead, I suggest that a stock of already-loaded, ready-to-use cartridges would be much more useful.
> ...


Be my guest. I do it myself, sometimes, when I want to make a specific argument and nobody will set it up for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

1) There are virtually NO lead fumes at casting temperatures. Need to exceed 1500°F, at least.
2) Cost of lead is the main issue. At one point about three years ago, buying lead ingots cost as much per pound as buying commercial bullets. Now, commercial bullets are about twice the cost of the lead ingots you can buy.
For me, casting lost most of my interest when the EPA did away with lead wheel weights.
3) Most accurate cast bullets are the ones I cast, but I don't really have the time or money for it any more. I have bought as-cast lead bullets and lubed them myself, as I have never found sizing bullets to produce more accurate bullets. The only real problem with commercial lead bullets is they all use alloys that are way too hard. 10-13 BHN is about right.
4) They'll come for your guns before the SHTF.


----------

